# Canon 6D stuck pixels - Please Help



## MartynV (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi,

Please can anyone help?

I've notices a cluster of 3x3 pixels located near the centre of the frame in jpegs taken with my new 6D. I've tried the manual sensor cleaning then turning the camera off trick but to no avail. The centre pixel is bright white surrounded by a square of pixels. While this isn't visible against a bright background I would need to edit it out of every other image. I tend to crop images and this only makes the stuck pixels more obvious. Is this normal or should I return the camera? 

I haven't had this problem since my ancient Canon G2 so I'm concerned to see stuck pixels again after a run of good luck with other Canon DSLRs.

Kind regards,


Martyn


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 25, 2013)

That kind of thing can be fixed under warranty. I sent in my T3 for dead/stuck pixels and it came back pretty clean. Just keep in mind that more will pop up with time. If you do send your camera in make sure to map out all the dead pixels you see after a 4-6 second exposure with the lens cap on (black frame).
As far as I can tell stuck pixels are just a fact of life. I was doing some indoor shots with my 5D2 the other day, I basically can't use a shutter speed above 1 second or there's red and blue dots all over. That camera was bought used and tripod work isn't its primary purpose, so I'll just resist using ISO 100 in low light instead of sending it in.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 25, 2013)

My 6D has a few stuck pixels here and there, some red, some blue. In my opinion, the more video you shoot, the more pixels burn out. I don't shoot that much video, either. 

I hope you can get yours fixed under warranty. From what I can tell with your sample image, it's not really a problem at all. But I'm not viewing it at 100%.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 25, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> From what I can tell with your sample image, it's not really a problem at all.



As it's a pixel cluster and near the center I'd personally consider this a warranty case and get it exchanged, this is a €1500 camera and you deserve to have a spotless sensor at least to start with.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 25, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > From what I can tell with your sample image, it's not really a problem at all.
> ...



you can buy 1000-2000 euro monitors and don´t have a 0 defectiv pixel warranty.
and those monitors don´t have 20 million pixels, they have way less.

your argumentation maybe sounds right, but reality is different.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 25, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> you can buy 1000-2000 euro monitors and don´t have a 0 defectiv pixel warranty.



Afaik as far as the warranty is concerned it matters how "visible" the pixels are, i.e. are they near the center and are they dead/black or hot/bright. If there's a hot pixel cluster in the center your chances are good you can replace the item ... let me know if I'm wrong here.

At least not too long after purchase it shouldn't be a problem at all (in Germany, usually there's a 2wk no questions asked return policy anyway via mail order and stores often offer the same - and after that it really depends on how you argue it I guess).


----------



## J.R. (Oct 25, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Lichtgestalt said:
> 
> 
> > you can buy 1000-2000 euro monitors and don´t have a 0 defectiv pixel warranty.
> ...



+1 Agree ... in this OP's case he is unable to even remap the stuck pixels. Canon should take care of it.


----------



## Skirball (Oct 25, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > From what I can tell with your sample image, it's not really a problem at all.
> ...



It was my understanding that they don't actually exchange it, they just program it to ignore that pixel and interpolate from the surrounding.


----------



## J.R. (Oct 25, 2013)

Skirball said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > CarlTN said:
> ...



That's what they do in such cases. 

But the OP tried it with the lens off, sensor cleaning mode, switch off after a few minutes and it didn't work. Maybe Canon has a different mechanism to remap the pixels.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 25, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > From what I can tell with your sample image, it's not really a problem at all.
> ...



You quoted out of context...read the sentence after that.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 26, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Afaik as far as the warranty is concerned it matters how "visible" the pixels are, i.e. are they near the center and are they dead/black or hot/bright. If there's a hot pixel cluster in the center your chances are good you can replace the item ... let me know if I'm wrong here.



where the defective pixels are located is not important.
but the type of defect is. 

old
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_13406-2

new
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_9241#ISO-9241-302.2C_303.2C_305.2C_307:2008_pixel_defects

if they exchange a monitor depends a lot on the company.


----------

